# LigetiFest



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Who is going?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ligeti Spaghetti


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ligeti Confetti


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Whooo!!!

Ligeti, Beers, Weed, and Cashews!!!!!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

TWO MORE DAYS UNTIL LIGETIFEST WOOOOOOO ******** cause i want caps


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you people gone insane?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Have you people gone insane?


Yeah, now you aren't only one, I did so I could keep you company.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti LigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigetiLigeti*


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligetiligeti


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

intelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetinceintelligetince


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't see this coming.....

:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*LIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGILIGETITEGIL*

Mine's palindromic.


----------

